# George Orwell on totalitarianism and truth



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 1, 2022)

Totalitarianism demands, in fact, the continuous alteration of the past, and in the long run probably demands a disbelief in the very existence of objective truth. The friends of totalitarianism in this country tend to argue that since absolute truth is not attainable, a big lie is no worse than a little lie. It is pointed out that all historical records are biased and inaccurate, or, on the other hand, that modern physics has proved that what seems to us the real world is an illusion, so that to believe in the evidence of one’s senses is simply vulgar philistinism.

A totalitarian society which succeeded in perpetuating itself would probably set us a schizophrenic system of thought, in which the laws of common sense held good in everyday life and in certain exact sciences, but could be disregarded by the politician, the historian, and the sociologist. Already there are countless people who would think it scandalous to falsify a scientific text-book, but would see nothing wrong in falsifying an historical fact.

It is at the point where literature and politics cross that totalitarianism exerts is greatest pressure on the intellectual. The exact sciences are not, at this date, menaced to anything like the same extent. This partly accounts for the fact that in all countries it is easier for the scientists than for the writers to line up behind their respective governments.

George Orwell, ‘The Prevention of Literature' (1946) in Essays (London: Penguin Books, Kindle Edition), locs 6934-45.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 1, 2022)

What is new in totalitarianism is that its doctrines are not only unchallengeable but also unstable. They have to be accepted on pain of damnation, but on the other hand they are always liable to be altered at a moment’s notice. 

George Orwell, ‘The Prevention of Literature’ (1946) in Essays (London: Penguin Books, Kindle Edition), loc. 6979.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## py3ak (Feb 1, 2022)

That's where it started; but we can observe now that any scientific law or common sense that is inconvenient can be dismissed. I think reality will bite back, but for those who fail upwards the teeth of reality are often an inch or two below their delusional breeches.


----------

